# Expensive Hobby



## Ben Holt (Mar 9, 2016)

So i thought this would be a nice hobby to pick up to releave some stress and be substantially less expensive than a gun hobby. Im really not seeing that. Lathe, bandsaw, scroll saw, dust collector, air cleaner, kits, glues, polishes, sandpaper, wood wood wood wood. Lol. So when i actually figure this out, can u guys give me some advice on how to sell some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2016)

On a brighter note Ben, it's cheaper than stock car racing!

Not by much, but it's a little cheaper than fielding a NASCAR team.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 9, 2016)

And it HAS to be cheaper than farming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2016)

Brother, you're just getting started! I've got a 2 car garage full of tools and wood that are worth more than the house that surrounds it!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2016)

Do it for fun. Give a couple away to family members and let them show them off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, the lathe is the cheap part, lol! But, there are far worse hobbies to have. And, if your wife ever can't find you, finding you in the shop is better than finding you in a lot of other places.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## JR Parks (Mar 9, 2016)

Ben,
Follow Tony's advice (there are those on WB that would hurt me for saying that) have fun, outfit all of your kinfolks, get better and insist on quality and an opportunity or two will find you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> And it HAS to be cheaper than farming.




That I ain't so sure about... Depends on whether you're farmin bottomland, or sandy loam out on the prairie. Not to sure farmin wouldn't be cheaper if you only had 5 - 6 thousand acres of bottomland to till.


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know...it depends on what kind of guns you buy. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 10, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> That I ain't so sure about... Depends on whether you're farmin bottomland, or sandy loam out on the prairie. Not to sure farmin wouldn't be cheaper if you only had 5 - 6 thousand acres of bottomland to till.


thats true. If had bottom land i could collect crop insurance when it floods every year!


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2016)

Just start making parts for guns then you can have one hobby work to support another hobby. 

Someone was correct in give a few pens away to family and friends, they show them to people, then sell some to those people who want one. My wife taking 10 pens with her to a conference tomorrow because numerous people there last time expressed interest in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2016)

Everybody here has the right idea. Make some, give them away, find out what people like and don't like about them. Word will spread that you make them, people will see them and then you can sell some. Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 10, 2016)

When your wife finds you in the shop just don't be crying over where all your money went, then she will say "I told you so".
Giving away some to family and some people you see every day or so will help you get started selling.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 10, 2016)

I have to agree, Start out giving them to friends and family, Maybe make up some business cards they can give out to anyone that expresses interest in them. That's how I started out and 6 years down the road I'm trying to make a living at it.....

Of course I'm still buying guns too. Just because you start a new hobby doesn't mean you give up the old ones

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 10, 2016)

One of the down sides to pens is the cost of kits. You have all the equipment make things from wood that don't have the added expense of a kit, like spatulas, spoons, bowls etc. At least you have a little more in your pocket at the end of the day. On the other hand if you don't like doing it, what's the sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 10, 2016)

I find a pen goes a long way as a little thank you when someone does a favor for your or as a small gift for someone. As for how to sell them, for me for the most part it has been via word of mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2016)

I showed a few off at work and now people are asking me to make them some for gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 11, 2016)

My wife suggested I try leaving a few with the local bankers. They occasionally buy sacks full of such gifts for valued customers.

(_Now you know where all those assorted fees you get charged go!_)


----------



## justallan (Mar 11, 2016)

I have given away quite a few pens and folks want more, so I'd say start out with the "word of mouth" system. For my crib boards I've never advertised other than the buyers showing them off and me showing off pictures on FB and in person.
With just a little work I've paid for about 1/6th of my CNC just by self promotion. AKA me bragging!
As for how cheap things are, I was at the Moose Lodge one night and someone asked what my CNC cost. When I told him he asked just how in the world I could afford that on ranch hands salary. He didn't see the humor in me saying it was cheaper than the bar stool he was renting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 11, 2016)

When i started making pens, 7 years ago, I was making them for myself because I was a pen collector and I wanted to make my own. Then my wife started using them at work, she works at a vetenarian clinic a a to replace the supplies for making them.receptionist and uses one alot every day 6 days a week. Then their customers started wanting them, so I decided to sell a few. Then one day a man approached e about making several pens from a piece of wood that sentanental memories to it and wanted pens made from it. That was my first comissioned pen sale. Then it just kept going from there. Then I had a friend that hunts deer and he wanted a pen made from deer antler with a rifle casing he shot the deer for, so I traded him the pen for more deer antler. Now I am involved with a group of retired military men and women that turn pens for out service men and women. I usually turn about 20 per month freedom pens. I also have pens in the truck, for when I run upon a service man or woman, I give them one as a thank you for their service. I have my regular clients that will only buy my pens. Sorry so long.

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2016)

Ben, I'm going to make an observation here, In no way am I taking a shot at you. I think the reason it's hit you with sticker shock so fast is it looks like you went out and got everything you wanted/needed right away. When I started, I bought a lathe, 3 tools, and a dozen pen kits. For the first 4 months I was drilling my blanks with a bench vise and a hand drill. I was cutting to length with an old plastic Stanley miter box and trim saw. Would I have liked to have done it the way you did? HECK YEA! But the other thing to keep in mind, You've made all the big investments up front. Yes there will be bigger/better/new featured/more shiny things down the road but right now you could probably only spend on pen kits, wood, and consumables and be perfectly happy.

As far as cheaper than a gun hobby, Sometime I'll tell you about spending 1000.00 on a pistol and before I put round 1 through it, sent it out for another 800 in custom work, Then again, The bruises from my wife have finally faded so maybe I won't mention it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

